# 2010 DF60A Suzuki Beep Check Engine ????



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Sounds like a problem for a master technician since it could be coming from several completely different sources... Here's something I've had occasionally over the years (I work out of an old skiff that's had quite a few motors on it...). Your alarm goes off as you're running intermittently (low oil, water temp, whatever...) but the motor checks out just fine... In my case it was just one of the plug in attachments along the wiring harness (particularly the area between the ignition switch and the system check gauge, since I'm running an E-Tec..).

Hope this helps but like I said you need to find a really skilled technician since there's more than one possibility for this kind of trouble... and sometimes that mechanic needs to be on the water with you to see exactly what's happening on your rig while it's being used...

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> Sounds like a problem for a master technician since it could be coming from several completely different sources... Here's something I've had occasionally over the years (I work out of an old skiff that's had quite a few motors on it...). Your alarm goes off as you're running intermittently (low oil, water temp, whatever...) but the motor checks out just fine... In my case it was just one of the plug in attachments along the wiring harness (particularly the area between the ignition switch and the system check gauge, since I'm running an E-Tec..).
> 
> Hope this helps but like I said you need to find a really skilled technician since there's more than one possibility for this kind of trouble... and sometimes that mechanic needs to be on the water with you to see exactly what's happening on your rig while it's being used...
> 
> Aren't boats fun?


Thank you my friend ! I will post the outcome as soon as I come up with the solution. Thanks again for the reply


----------

